# Spinning and dyeing fibre - a gradient



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all

Here is my second set. 4 down, 2 to go. Bfl superwash. This is a sport weight.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, wow, it's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely! It's still incredible to see how the roving was dyed, and how it spins up!


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Triple wow, stunning.

Janallyn


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful! I love seeing how you use your colors together.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. Love the combination.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing! Love the colors


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I'd love to learn how to do this. Did you dye it yourself?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

a fool for fiber said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'd love to learn how to do this. Did you dye it yourself?


Hi, yes I dyed the fibre


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Amazing.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!!! Love it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very very pretty


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful results.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, beautiful job, very lovely colors. Love your spinning


----------

